# Hoyt RKT Carbon Element



## Justin Meyers (Jun 22, 2004)

ok, so got rid of my Z7x and now its between the bowtech invasion, the new bowtech insanity cpx, or the Carbon Element. I have not shot the insanity yet, but just for curiousity sake, do yall really think that the C.E. is worth the price tag? All comments appreciated, Thanks


----------



## Mowdy Ag (Dec 19, 2005)

...got the CRX 32 instead... 

...traded 6 ounces and a few fps for $600. 

...just one guy's opinion but I have no regrets.


MA


----------



## Justin Meyers (Jun 22, 2004)

my question to you is this then, i shot the 32 and it seemed to have TONS of vibration....now a set screw was loose on the sight, and when it was tightend, most of it went away. Do you have any vibration at all in your bow? If not, whats your set up on sight/stabilizer?


----------



## Mowdy Ag (Dec 19, 2005)

My CRX 32 is quite dead on the shot.

Sight is a Trophy Ridge Hitman. 

Stabilizer is a New Archery Products Apache.

MA


----------



## 6Mile (Dec 17, 2005)

I love my carbon element. Great shooting and smooth bow. Just my .02 though


----------



## Justin Meyers (Jun 22, 2004)

well, last week i went to triple edge in dayton again. I shot the C.E. for a considerable amount of time...hour +. Thought it was a to long of a DL for me, and only being a 60lbs i really enjoyed shooting it. So i think my mind is made up. I liked my Z7x but the weight was heavy and it the arrow always wanted to jump out of the string at full draw when i was shooting


----------

